# Portables et chauffe due à une pâte thermique vieillissante



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

J'ouvre ce sujet suite à la discussion entamée sur d'autre fils.

Il faut savoir que l'évacuation de la chaleur du processeur se fait via des caloducs (petits tuyaux conducteurs de chaleur), qui sont réliés au processeur via une plaque. Comme une surface métallique n'est pas parfaitement plate ou jointive, on met entre les deux un conducteur sous forme de pâte, la pâte thermique.

Je ré-explique la procédure car sa concerne tout le monde. 

Il faut démonter la machine, donc a ne faire que si on s'en sent capable sinon il vaut mieux le faire faire.

Tu choisis ton guide de démontage. Perso je prend ceux de iFixit qui sont excellent. Celui de PowerBook Medic a l'air pas mal aussi.

Tu prends le guide qui te permet de démonter jusqu'au processeur. Une fois que c'est fait, tu enlève la vieille pâte thermique avec un chiffon doux (si elle part toute seule, sinon utiliser de l'alcool) et tu la remplaces par de la neuve que tu achètes chez un assembleur de PC (je prend de l'Artic Silver 5, mais il y a peut-être rien).

Attention il faut en mettre très peu peu, pas une tartine sinon ça ne marchera pas, ça débordera et ça ne conduira plus la chaleur ce qui donnera un effet inverse et le processeur ne va pas aimer du tout. 

La dose dépend de la surface du processeur bien sur. Pour le Titanium, j'ai mis l'équivalent d'un grain de riz.

Je n'ai pas trouvé de site dédié au Mac mais voici un exemple assez bien fait avec un AMD

Ha si j'ai retrouvé ce sujet sur les MBP. C'était pour les gens qui avaient reçu des MBP mal assemblés avec trop de pâte thermique et donc un refroidissement défectueux. Ca montre comme enlever et remettre la pâte.

Je ne l'ai pas encore fait sur mon AluBook car il n'a pas encore de symptôme de surchauffe.

Par contre mon ancien Titanium soufflait comme un buffle même sur des applis très simple. Après avoir changé la pâte thermique, il a retrouvé ses qualité de l'état neuf. Même sur Unreal Tournament j'avais du mal à déclencher les ventilos car la transmission de chaleur via la pâte et les caloducs était redevenue parfaite


----------



## relaxx (8 Juin 2008)

juste un mot pour dire que mon MB est de février 2008 et que s'il ne chauffait pas avec ce que je lui fais cela voudrait dire que soit les contrôleurs soit le ventilo seraient morts ... :rateau: donc le Mb devrait être décédé

le changement de pâte thermique et une bonne démarche quand l'adresse du bidouilleur (j'ai deux mains gauches et je suis droitier) et la configuration du hard le permette en sécurité et avec de bons produits on obtient effectivement de très bons résultats


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Oui ça concerne surtout des machines qui ont au moins 2/3 ans d'existence. Si il y a un problème de chauffe avant, c'est un défaut de fabrication comme dans le dernier lien que je donne (la fameuse pâte thermique tartinée en masse dans les MB début/mi 2007 par des chinois pas très qualifiés ...)


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Juin 2008)

Sur les derniers processeurs Intel, il existe un système de protection qui permet de réduire l'activité en cas de surchauffe. Si l'évacuation de la chaleur est insuffisante, on n'assiste donc pas à une mort de la machine, mais à une réduction de ses performances.

S'agissant de la pâte thermique, il faut savoir que c'est un conducteur thermique relativement mauvais, bien qu'on n'ait rien trouvé de mieux (à un prix abordable) pour le moment. C'est donc bien la raison pour laquelle il faut en mettre le strict minimum.

Si l'on est suffisamment habile de ses mains, il pourrait être très rentable d'entreprendre un *re-polissage de la semelle* de la CPU et du refroidisseur, de manière à ce que le contact s'approche de la perfection lorsque le montage est réalisé (il faut tenir compte des déformations liées aux contraintes appliquées, et préférer de ce fait un ponçage légèrement incurvé et non parfaitement plan). De cette manière, les espaces qui devront être comblés par la pâte thermique seront réduits au minimum, et la diffusion de la chaleur n'en sera que meilleure.


----------



## Karb0ne (8 Juin 2008)

L'exemple sur l'AMD donné dans les premier liens est plutot un exemple de ce qui ne faut surtout pas faire.
La pâte thermique ce n'est pas du nutella, on en met pas un paquet n'importe comment.

Le parfait geek utilise une lame de rasoir bien affutée pour bien étaler et racler la pâte thermique sur l'ensemble du heatspread du CPU. En faite il suffit de mettre une petit noisette et de la racler comme de l'enduit mural. Le but final est d'obtenir une couche super fine et bien uniforme.

Personnelement je ne me sert pas de lame de rasoir mais d'un bout de papier que je plis bien en 4 ce qui me fait une petit spatule et le résultat est nickel.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2008)

Karb0ne a dit:


> L'exemple sur l'AMD donné dans les premier liens est plutot un exemple de ce qui ne faut surtout pas faire.
> La pâte thermique ce n'est pas du nutella, on en met pas un paquet n'importe comment.
> 
> Le parfait geek utilise une lame de rasoir bien affutée pour bien étaler et racler la pâte thermique sur l'ensemble du heatspread du CPU. En faite il suffit de mettre une petit noisette et de la racler comme de l'enduit mural. Le but final est d'obtenir une couche super fine et bien uniforme.
> ...



C'est aussi ce que j'ai fait 

Oui désolé mais dur de trouver un tutorial parfait avec des photos pas flou. Je n'ai pas pensé à le faire lors de mon propre démontage. Si je dois le refaire, je sortirais l'appareil.


----------



## Karb0ne (8 Juin 2008)

melaure a dit:


> C'est aussi ce que j'ai fait
> 
> Oui désolé mais dur de trouver un tutorial parfait avec des photos pas flou. Je n'ai pas pensé à le faire lors de mon propre démontage. Si je dois le refaire, je sortirais l'appareil.



Amis Geek


----------

